# magazine features editor = υπεύθυνος / αρχισυντάκτης (ειδικών) θεμάτων / αφιερωμάτων



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2010)

Είναι ο υπεύθυνος ύλης; Ή αυτός που έχει την επιμέλεια ύλης; Βλέπουμε εδώ και τους δύο αυτούς τίτλους.
Εδώ τους έχουν όλους αμετάφραστους.

Job Description εδώ.
A magazine features editor ensures that their publication is full of entertaining, informative and newsworthy articles.
Most opportunities are in large publishing companies that produce a wide range of titles. However, features editors are also employed by trade magazines, specialist publishers, online media and in-house magazines.
The responsibilities of the role can include: generating ideas for features, commissioning work by freelance writers, editing and proofreading, managing writing staff and liaising with artists and photographers.
Magazine features editors do not always need specialist knowledge of the subject they cover, unless the content is highly technical, although an interest in the subject is usually expected.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Το κλασικό δίλημμα του editor: συντάκτης-υπεύθυνος ύλης ή επιμελητής-διορθωτής;

Το features και η περιγραφή των καθηκόντων του που παραθέτεις με παραπέμπει μάλλον στον αρχισυντάκτη-συντονιστή-υπεύθυνο ύλης, παρά στον επιμελητή-διορθωτή (αν και το editing and proofreading θολώνει λίγο τα νερά).


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Υπεύθυνος ύλης


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω οtι είναι ο συντάκτης του τμήματος features, ενώ υπάρχουν και business editor, sports editor, book editor κλπ κλπ. Είναι δηλαδή section editor. Οπότε το θέμα ανάγεται στο πως αποδίδεις το features.
Feature: A prominent or special article, story, or department in a newspaper or periodical.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

Θα πρότεινα (αρχι)συντάκτης ειδικών θεμάτων / ενθέτων / αφιερωμάτων κλπ. --(το (αρχι-) αν είναι μεγάλο περιοδικό κλπ. Βασικά, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ακριβές αντιστοιχο στα ελληνικά περιοδικά.


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

Απ' τη θητεία μου σε περιοδικά, η θέση αυτή λέγεται "διευθυντής έκδοσης" και είναι μια θέση "κάτω" απ' το διευθυντή του περιοδικού στον οποίο αναφέρεται. Μπορεί να υπάρχει επίσης κι ο διευθυντής ειδικών εκδόσεων, για τα έξτρα τεύχη των περιοδικών, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είναι κάποιος άλλος ο διευθυντής έκδοσης του "κυρίως" περιοδικού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Χαίρετε. Το συντομότερο που βρίσκει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο είναι _υπεύθυνος αφιερωμάτων_. Περισσότερα ευρήματα έχει το _υπεύθυνος ειδικών εκδόσεων_, αλλά το αφιέρωμα δεν προϋποθέτει ειδική έκδοση.


----------



## EleniD (Mar 7, 2010)

...σωστά. Επιπλέον, μίλησα με μια φίλη που έχει εργαστεί σε αυτή τη θέση και ο τίτλος της ήταν "διευθύντρια σύνταξης".


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, επειδή στους υποτίτλους μου εμφανίζονται όλες αυτές οι αρμοδιότητες του features editor που περιγράφονται εδώ:

The responsibilities of the role can include: generating ideas for features, commissioning work by freelance writers, editing and proofreading, managing writing staff and liaising with artists and photographers.

Όταν π.χ. ασχολείται με editing και proofreading, λέει κάποια στιγμή:
*What kind of editor would I be if I couldn't do a little fact-checking?*
Εδώ λειτουργεί προφανώς ως επιμελήτρια/διορθώτρια. Κάποια άλλη στιγμή γράφει η ίδια το δικό της άρθρο και φυσικά μια χαρά πάει να τη λέω "συντάκτρια". Δηλαδή, το γεγονός ότι η λέξη edit και editor σημαίνουν πολλά διαφορετικά πράγματα, που μεταφράζονται αλλιώς στα ελληνικά, μου προκαλεί μεγάλο πονοκέφαλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Υπεύθυνη και αρχισυντάκτρια. Γαμάει και δέρνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 9, 2010)

Όχι, καθόλου αρχισυντάκτρια δεν είναι. Είναι junior features editor. Από τη μία κυνηγάει θέματα για να φτιάξει δικά της άρθρα, κι από την άλλη τη βάζουν να κάνει editing στη δουλειά των άλλων. Είναι δηλαδή editor και με τις δυο έννοιες: και συντάκτρια και επιμελήτρια.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Εδώ λειτουργεί προφανώς ως επιμελήτρια/διορθώτρια. Κάποια άλλη στιγμή γράφει η ίδια το δικό της άρθρο και φυσικά μια χαρά πάει να τη λέω "συντάκτρια". [...]


 
Η καλή εν-οίκω-(εκδοτικώ)-κυρά είναι και δούλα και κυρά.

Edit: αν είναι και συντάκτρια και επιμελήτρια, κότσαρέ της κι ένα _διορθώτρια_, να γίνει ΣΕΔ.;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2010)

Βοηθός αρχισυνταξίας είναι. Δεν έχει τη γενική ευθύνη, δηλαδή δεν συντονίζει όλα τα θέματα, αλλά έχει κάθετη ευθύνη στον δικό της χώρο. Έχουμε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια μας στην Ελλάδα με τον συντάκτη και τον επιμελητή. Αλλά δεν είναι απλή συντάκτρια. Αρχισυντάκτρια είναι.


----------

